# Circle hooks for Tarpon flys



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

First of all I have not caught a Tarpon on fly. About 40 other fish on fly including Bone Fish and Permit. I hope to change that in July

I have tied Tarpon flys for years and guides I know have used them to catch Tarpon. My question is has anyone use a circle hook to catch a Tarpon on fly. My friend just came back from a guided trip to Boca Grand and the guide said he won't use circle hooks on Tarpon because their months are too hard and the circle hook won't catch on th corner of their mouth

I found some hooks that are octopus circle that look like they would make good flys but I am hesitant to use them now


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I've been tying tarpon flies professionally now for many years (filled my first order in 1979...) and you can forget that circle hook for tarpon flies.... Put simply, it's a solution in search of a problem.

Funny thing - we use circle hooks for tarpon all day long when we're fishing with bait but they just a). aren't needed b). won't work when you're flyfishing for them silver critters.

Call me directly if you want more info... (954) 435-5666


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

X2 on what Capt Bob said, plus I asked your question to Gary, the owner of The Fish Hawk, at lunch yesterday. Gary admitted he wasted a few eats trying this while his guide for that morning, "Big John" Bazo, just shook his head no.

Check out Gary's store if you're in Atlanta. It is worth the stop just to see that huge marlin he caught years ago hanging on the wall.

And Big John is great guide, with one of the best tarpon boat set-ups I have ever seen. And its NOT a HB.

(these endorsements were paid for with my free lunch at The Freezer.)

http://thefishhawk.com

http://www.homosassaguidesassociation.com/member-captains/captain-john-bazo/


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Mike I've know Gary and Bobby for many years and I get all my hooks there. So I will use my Owner and Gamskatsu J hooks


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> I've been tying tarpon flies professionally now for many years (filled my first order in 1979...) and you can forget that circle hook for tarpon flies.... Put simply, it's a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> Funny thing - we use circle hooks for tarpon all day long when we're fishing with bait but they just a). aren't needed b). won't work when you're flyfishing for them silver critters.
> 
> Call me directly if you want more info... (954) 435-5666


I called you twice and I guess you have been fishing. no problem with that I know how busy you are


----------

